# Switched back to open sights....



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

During the deer hunt and the hard rains my CABELAS PINE RIDGE scope has some moisture in it that will not come out. So I dismantled my whole scope set up and had a forum member assist me on the range telling me where my bullet was hitting at 25 yards. After a few adjustments these are my 3 shot groups at 100 and 200 yards. I am shooting a CVA wolf with 2 Pyrodex pellets and a .44 caliber Hornady XTP at 300 grains with a Hornady crush rib sabot.

After I shot my first shot (the one farthest to the left) I didn't want to shoot another shot and keep my fingers crossed that it was not a lucky shot. I fired one more and through the spotting scope I could not see another hole (the one directly touching it to the right) thinking that I completely missed the paper I fired one last shot. Then I knew I had to be right on..... Here is 100 yards open sights.



I decided to push my luck out to 200 yards. Without any hold over I just aimed so that my front sight covered the target and this was my 3 shot group... It is actually a sideways picture that I could not rotate on photobucket for some reason... but here is my 200 yard group.



I highly doubt that I will be able to replicate such accuracy out in the field with my adrenalin pumping but at least there is a chance that something might go right during the elk hunt this year.... Keeping my fingers crossed that I get to pull the trigger on something.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

nothing to be ashamed of right there by any means. Fine shooting sir. Good luck on the hunt!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Open sights? That's awesome. **** good shooting! It looks like those 300 grain slugs are shooting pretty flat. Nice work.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Way good shooting!


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

And he did it all with his eyes closed... I watched!!!


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

Those are better groups than I get through my scope. My issue was at 100 yards my front site covered pretty much the whole deer. It was hard to be very precise. I am very glad I switched to a scope.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

People still cover the target with the front post??? Never do that... you put the top edge of the upper post on the spot you want the bullet to hit. I also recommend using the 8" rimfire targets @ 100 yards for ML use, target is big enough to see easily with open sights or scope.


-DallanC


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

Even with the 6 o'clock hold, that front post spans quite a large area, and it obstructs anything directly below the point of aim from view. All I am saying is I feel like I can be much more precise with my aiming with a crossaire.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

The middle of the post is always the middle. Doesn't matter how wide it is. For that matter, it doesn't matter how big or small the target is, so long as you are aiming for the middle. Wise words spoken by the late, great Tom Knapp. And who cares what is below your aiming point. You aren't trying to hit that part anyway.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I often wonder how any hunter killed any animal out there before the invention of a scope and cross hairs. 

If you ever learn to use open sights you will find them to do quite well as long as you can focus on three things at once. Front sight, rear sight, and the animals vitals. I hunt states where a scope is not allowed on a muzzle loader so my smoke poles don't carry scopes. One is straight open sights and the other has a peep sight on it and the 6 O'clock hold has worked quite well for me over the years and a number of animals killed.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Well after this fiasco: http://utahwildlife.net/forum/14-muzzleloaders/99530-general-any-bull.html

I went to the range and tried to replace my factory Tru-glo hindsight with my dad's donor hindsight from a Remington Model 700 ADL. Things were pretty frustrating since his front sight is welded onto his rifle and it is also a different height than the true glow on my muzzy. After testing the entire range of adjustments on the hindsight I was not even getting on the paper at 25 yards. I ended up fliping the hindsight backwards and swinging the tab towards me to lower the sight. After 11 shots I finally managed to get on the paper. I made my adjustments for windage and elevation to refine the darn thing and hit the bullseye at 25 yards. With only 1 last primer I kept my fingers crossed and fired one out to 100 yards. Now if only I can manage to find the elk again.....

Once again the picture needs to be rotated so the shot hits in the upper left hand corner so it was 1" high and 1" to the left.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

This picture needs more Duct Tape. :mrgreen:

Seriously though, kudo's for a creative solution. Hope it pans out for you!


-DallanC


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I was not far from drilling a hole in a penny to build a peep sight... Luckily this forum has a lot of willing members also extending their help. If I can kill an elk this year it will be proof that darn near anyone can kill an elk.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

LOL, I had the exact same problem with my Cabelas Pine Ridge on my ML. Switched back to open sights for my ML Antelope hunt this year and had every issue in the book. I discovered that with these fancy new fandangled fiber optic sights I was having issues focusing which led to major shooting issues. Crosshairs take some of the focus issues off the table. Hope you smoke a big one Nambaster!


----------

